# RCS and CRS Hybrid



## NYREPS (Jun 18, 2011)

They said it couldn't be done ,,,well this is my 2nd batch of RCS and CRS hybrid 
And they have the two white dots on back of the head ,and the only kind of shrimp I ever own is RCS ,CRS and CBS .


----------



## NYREPS (Jun 18, 2011)

Here is the 1st batch from my tank last year picture is kinda bad but you can see two of them in the middle









They both got the two white dots behind there heads


----------



## BriDroid (Oct 2, 2012)

Wow, that's not supposed to happen!

Are they fertal? Have you had any hybrids berry? Did the babies survive?


----------



## NYREPS (Jun 18, 2011)

No not yet ,the 2nd batch is still kinda young


----------



## UltraBlue (Mar 8, 2011)

I am leaning towards those shrimp being CRS with some odd random mutation instead of a hybrid between the two species.

I have had some weird looking cherries sprout from only RCS tanks. How often do you add shrimp from outside lines?


----------



## NYREPS (Jun 18, 2011)

UltraBlue said:


> I am leaning towards those shrimp being CRS with some odd random mutation instead of a hybrid between the two species.
> 
> I have had some weird looking cherries sprout from only RCS tanks. How often do you add shrimp from outside lines?


With two white dots behind there heads? I know they are hybrids


----------



## NYREPS (Jun 18, 2011)

Note: my CRS and CBS has offspings about 3-4 times in the passed 6 months and non of them had made it for more then two weeks for some reason,the only reason those hybrids had made it its because they had RCS bloodline in them


----------



## HybridHerp (May 25, 2012)

They look like the wild type of the crs more so than a hybrid
Two completely different genus so I highly doubt it is a hybrid, more probable that it is a very low grade shrimp. Don't forget that we selectively breed these traits, and that the wild types looks very much like what you are showing.


----------



## NYREPS (Jun 18, 2011)

Well how did I get them "wild type "? I only have RCS and S+ grade CRS and CBS ,you can't say it can't happen if you do some research it happen before ,,,google it.


----------



## tdw1989 (Aug 6, 2012)

those appear to be tibee a mix of bee shrimp and tiger shrimp , you may not have some but at some point the bees you got where probaly crossed and the gene's are coming out rcs and crs do not breed together


----------



## h4n (Dec 23, 2005)

Ya looks like Tibees to me to.


----------



## NYREPS (Jun 18, 2011)

Na I never had tiger shrimp ,,,I had them RCS for over 2 years and I had them CRS and CBS for over 6 months ,another girl also has the same type of hybrids in the other forum name shrimp now,,,and remind you this is the 2nd time it happen


----------



## NYREPS (Jun 18, 2011)

And it don't matter what it looks like because you guys never saw a RCS and CRS hybrid before ,so you guys would name the closest shrimp that would look like


----------



## HybridHerp (May 25, 2012)

You also can't say that random mutation and the original type comming out isn't possible either.

Realistically, the chances of it being a hybrid are far lower than the chances of tr shrimp simply being what most other shrimpers would call a wild type or a cull

You have no proof for your claim, only a suspicion which is the same ad mine but on the other end of the argument.
Not really sure though what it would take to prove the hybridization though, unless you could isolate a virgin female of one species with a male of the other species and produce offspring.


----------



## Michael (Jul 20, 2010)

NYREPS said:


> Well how did I get them "wild type "? I only have RCS and S+ grade CRS and CBS ,you can't say it can't happen if you do some research it happen before ,,,google it.


In genetics it is called "reversion to type". Your original shrimp were bred for color mutations--artificial selection. If you allow such mutants to breed freely without selection for color, over time the population can shift back to the original wild type appearance. It has happened to _N. heteropoda _in my tank when I accidentaly mixed some red and yellow mutants. The same thing happens to goldfish in ponds all the time.

How long the process takes depends on several factors, such as the mode of inheritance of the mutations involved and the amount of predation the mutant animals are subjected to. Predation tends to remove the mutants because they are easy to see--that's why we like them! In goldfish ponds, heavy predation can speed reversion to type to just a few generations. Pretty soon you have all brown fish.


----------



## alexopolus (Jan 18, 2010)

I'll post pics of my tiger bee shrimps. Looks exactly the same. I'm almost 100% sure it's a tigerbee. 
Now how and why is in your tank? Maybe the person that you got your CRS from had them interbreed (accident).


----------



## alexopolus (Jan 18, 2010)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## alexopolus (Jan 18, 2010)

Pics are not too great!
How did you get those in your tank.?.. Well, only you may know.


----------



## alexopolus (Jan 18, 2010)

http://shrimpsider.wordpress.com/2011/07/07/imke_j-shrimp-collection/


----------



## TarantulaGuy (Apr 15, 2009)

Michael said:


> In genetics it is called "reversion to type". Your original shrimp were bred for color mutations--artificial selection. If you allow such mutants to breed freely without selection for color, over time the population can shift back to the original wild type appearance. It has happened to _N. heteropoda _in my tank when I accidentaly mixed some red and yellow mutants. The same thing happens to goldfish in ponds all the time.
> 
> How long the process takes depends on several factors, such as the mode of inheritance of the mutations involved and the amount of predation the mutant animals are subjected to. Predation tends to remove the mutants because they are easy to see--that's why we like them! In goldfish ponds, heavy predation can speed reversion to type to just a few generations. Pretty soon you have all brown fish.


This.

The likelihood of you having hybrids from not only separate species, but separate GENERA is highly, highly unlikely. The possibility of having a reversion back to wild type, or another random mutation is far, far more plausible.


----------



## Bacon5 (Jul 24, 2011)

Definately ti-bees. Where are these articles of proof that this has been done before???


----------

